# RE-EXCISION left breast margin



## lindacoder (Sep 21, 2011)

Patient had undergone a needle localized breast biopsy (CPT 19125) and was taken back for close margins. Would you use 19301 -58 for the take back or would you use 19120 - 58 since no needle loc was utilized? 

Dictation reads:
Dissection was then carried sharply down through the breast tissue in the seroma cavity. This was aspirated. I then proceeded to grasp the inferior margin. This was dissected out from the surrounding tissues and delivered out of the wound. This was marked appropriately for pathology and passed off the field to be sent to pathology. I then proeeded to irrigate the wound cavity. Bleeding was controlled with electrocautery. I then proceeded with closure of the wound using running 2-0 Vicryl stitch to reapproximate the deep dermal layers and a running 4-0 Monocryl subticular stitcch to reapproximate the skin edges.  

Thanks


----------



## surgonc87 (Sep 21, 2011)

19301-m-58....There is no need for a localization needle for that code.


----------

